
Go’s march to low-latency GC - ijcd
https://blog.twitch.tv/gos-march-to-low-latency-gc-a6fa96f06eb7
======
mattbillenstein
Cool stuff - I like when some real engineering hits HN and it's good to see
the analysis feeding upstream to help improve the garbage collector in golang
-- very win-win.

